# Question on Location of Loft



## chainsaw (Jul 31, 2008)

After talking to pigeon owners and much, much research, we are ready to build our pigeon loft. We have one question that must first be answered. 

We would like to build it behind our home but are concerned about odor wafting to and into the house. If there is an odor associated with the loft, we would, instead, locate it so that it is downwind of our home. 

We are anxious for an answer on this --- so we can start building.
Thanks, in advance, for any info on this.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Most people build their loft behind the house. As long as the loft is kept clean and dry, there shouldn't be a problem. There shouldn't be a problem anyway. I won't assume that you already know...........if possible, the loft should face south or as close as you can get it. Mostly away from the prevailing winds for your area and so that it can get as much sunshine as possible.


----------



## chainsaw (Jul 31, 2008)

*Location of loft*

Hi, 
Thanks for the prompt reply. We were pretty sure that there would not be an odor problem, but thought we'd better check before beginning construction.

In either spot, we plan to position the loft with the front facing southeast since south would not work here. Our house and lot is in the center of a wooded area. We will position the loft for maximum sunlight which will also allow us to view the front of the loft from the house.

We are anxious to get started. Now we can place the concrete blocks and begin construction!

Again, thanks. I'm sure I'll be back with more questions in the future!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Mine faces Southeast too. That's fine. We love pictures, so you can post some as you go along if possible. We'll enjoy following the progress. What type of birds are you getting?


----------



## learning (May 19, 2006)

You are in complete control as to whether there is an odor or not. If it is cleaned daily and there is no moisture in the loft, it should not have an odor. This is one thing you will have complete control over!

Good luck! I can't wait to see pictures.

Dan


----------

